# Sticky  Hidden Danger in Some Bottled, Filtered and In-Home System Water



## RussellTheShihTzu

Many members have turned to bottled water (Spring, distilled, purified), RO (Reverse Osmosis) systems, in-home filtration, etc. Many do so because their tap water is not fish-friendly. Keep in mind, in _most_ cases if your tap water is safe for you to drink it is generally safe for your fish.

The downside to this is only Spring water has the trace elements and minerals fish need to maintain health. The others are mineral deficient and require a product such as Seachem - Equilibrium, SALTYSHRIMP - Aquarium Mineral GH/KH+ - Minerals and Trace Elements or Osmose ReMineral+ | Dennerle.

When asked, a representative for an in-home system company replied theirs is the same as RO. His product has less than 50 TDS* (Total Dissolved Solids/Salts). On another forum an owner read his RO TDS at 20 ppm. Domestic Betta do best in 250-300 ppm; "hard water" fish like Guppies, higher. Inverts can have issues molting if TDS is above or below 250-350.

The following findings in relation to nutritional and environmental deficiencies from lack of minerals and trace elements are from two scientific studies.

*1.*_ Deficiency signs may occur when fish are fed nutrient deficient diets or raised in a low nutrient-input culture system.

Mineral deficiencies are difficult to assess as most trace elements are obtained both from the dietary ingredients and from the culture water.

The following deficiency signs have been reported:_

_Calcium- reduced growth, poor feed conversion and bone mineralization_
_Copper- reduced growth, cataracts_
_Iodine- thyroid hyperplasia (goiter)_
_Iron- microcytic, homochronic anaemia_
_Magnesium- reduced growth_
_Manganese- anorexia, loss of equilibrium_
_Phosphorus- lordosis, poor growth_
_Potassium- reduced growth and feed efficiency, anorexia, convulsions_
_Selenium- increased mortality, muscular dystrophy, reduced growth, cataracts, anaemia_
_Zinc- reduced growth and appetite, cataracts, high mortality, erosion of fins and skin, short body dwarfism_

*Data source: Chow & Shell (1980), Tacon (1987), Tacon (1992), NRC (1993), Jauncey (2000)

2. *_Fish require minerals for various metabolic processes like haemoglobin synthesis and for their enzyme and hormone function.

21 recognized elements perform essential functions in the body and are termed macro nutrients and micro or trace elements.

Macro nutrients are calcium, chlorine, magnesium, phosphorus, potassium, sodium and sulphur. They are required in higher levels.

Micro/Trace elements are chromium, cobalt, copper, fluorine, iodine, iron, manganese, molybdenum, nickel, selenium, silicon, tin, vanadium and zinc. They are required in smaller quantities.

Non-availability of adequate minerals affects growth and may cause irrecoverable deficiency diseases.

If there is a history of poor growth, poor survival, low fecundity, chronic illnesses or presence of any of the more abnormal signs, nutritional disorder should be considered._

*Source:* https://www.researchgate.net/public...special_reference_to_ornamental_fish_A_review

*For more information on TDS:
TDS in the Freshwater Aquarium


----------



## CaseyGS

Thanks for sharing! My tap water is fairly high in nitrates (although it meets drinking water standards) so I use filtered water at 0 ppm TDS. I usually mix in ~10% tap water so that it isn't completely stripped of minerals, but I was just playing a guessing game. I'll take a closer look at these parameters and develop a better system for making healthy water - I appreciate the source links!


----------



## Anastasia3rd

I’ve also been using half filtered (PUR) water and half tap (high chlorine and sometimes high rust (idk which metal, maybe iron?)). But I’m wondering if the lack of minerals may have factored into my Iggy’s death. I might try going back to tap or adding minerals back. Thanks for the info!


----------



## ZiggyM5

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Many members have turned to bottled water (Spring, distilled, purified), RO (Reverse Osmosis) systems, in-home filtration, etc. Many do so because their tap water is not fish-friendly. Keep in mind, in _most_ cases if your tap water is safe for you to drink it is generally safe for your fish.
> 
> The downside to this is only Spring water has the trace elements and minerals fish need to maintain health. The others are mineral deficient and require a product such as Seachem - Equilibrium, SALTYSHRIMP - Aquarium Mineral GH/KH+ - Minerals and Trace Elements or Osmose ReMineral+ | Dennerle.
> 
> When asked, a representative for an in-home system company replied theirs is the same as RO. His product has less than 50 TDS* (Total Dissolved Solids/Salts). On another forum an owner read his RO TDS at 20 ppm. Domestic Betta do best in 250-300 ppm; "hard water" fish like Guppies, higher. Inverts can have issues molting if TDS is above or below 250-350.
> 
> The following findings in relation to nutritional and environmental deficiencies from lack of minerals and trace elements are from two scientific studies.
> 
> *1.*_ Deficiency signs may occur when fish are fed nutrient deficient diets or raised in a low nutrient-input culture system.
> 
> Mineral deficiencies are difficult to assess as most trace elements are obtained both from the dietary ingredients and from the culture water.
> 
> The following deficiency signs have been reported:_
> 
> _Calcium- reduced growth, poor feed conversion and bone mineralization_
> _Copper- reduced growth, cataracts_
> _Iodine- thyroid hyperplasia (goiter)_
> _Iron- microcytic, homochronic anaemia_
> _Magnesium- reduced growth_
> _Manganese- anorexia, loss of equilibrium_
> _Phosphorus- lordosis, poor growth_
> _Potassium- reduced growth and feed efficiency, anorexia, convulsions_
> _Selenium- increased mortality, muscular dystrophy, reduced growth, cataracts, anaemia_
> _Zinc- reduced growth and appetite, cataracts, high mortality, erosion of fins and skin, short body dwarfism_
> 
> *Data source: Chow & Shell (1980), Tacon (1987), Tacon (1992), NRC (1993), Jauncey (2000)
> 
> 2. *_Fish require minerals for various metabolic processes like haemoglobin synthesis and for their enzyme and hormone function.
> 
> 21 recognized elements perform essential functions in the body and are termed macro nutrients and micro or trace elements.
> 
> Macro nutrients are calcium, chlorine, magnesium, phosphorus, potassium, sodium and sulphur. They are required in higher levels.
> 
> Micro/Trace elements are chromium, cobalt, copper, fluorine, iodine, iron, manganese, molybdenum, nickel, selenium, silicon, tin, vanadium and zinc. They are required in smaller quantities.
> 
> Non-availability of adequate minerals affects growth and may cause irrecoverable deficiency diseases.
> 
> If there is a history of poor growth, poor survival, low fecundity, chronic illnesses or presence of any of the more abnormal signs, nutritional disorder should be considered._
> 
> *Source:* https://www.researchgate.net/public...special_reference_to_ornamental_fish_A_review
> 
> *For more information on TDS:
> TDS in the Freshwater Aquarium


What about PetCo and PetSmart pre-conditiones water?


RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Many members have turned to bottled water (Spring, distilled, purified), RO (Reverse Osmosis) systems, in-home filtration, etc. Many do so because their tap water is not fish-friendly. Keep in mind, in _most_ cases if your tap water is safe for you to drink it is generally safe for your fish.
> 
> The downside to this is only Spring water has the trace elements and minerals fish need to maintain health. The others are mineral deficient and require a product such as Seachem - Equilibrium, SALTYSHRIMP - Aquarium Mineral GH/KH+ - Minerals and Trace Elements or Osmose ReMineral+ | Dennerle.
> 
> When asked, a representative for an in-home system company replied theirs is the same as RO. His product has less than 50 TDS* (Total Dissolved Solids/Salts). On another forum an owner read his RO TDS at 20 ppm. Domestic Betta do best in 250-300 ppm; "hard water" fish like Guppies, higher. Inverts can have issues molting if TDS is above or below 250-350.
> 
> The following findings in relation to nutritional and environmental deficiencies from lack of minerals and trace elements are from two scientific studies.
> 
> *1.*_ Deficiency signs may occur when fish are fed nutrient deficient diets or raised in a low nutrient-input culture system.
> 
> Mineral deficiencies are difficult to assess as most trace elements are obtained both from the dietary ingredients and from the culture water.
> 
> The following deficiency signs have been reported:_
> 
> _Calcium- reduced growth, poor feed conversion and bone mineralization_
> _Copper- reduced growth, cataracts_
> _Iodine- thyroid hyperplasia (goiter)_
> _Iron- microcytic, homochronic anaemia_
> _Magnesium- reduced growth_
> _Manganese- anorexia, loss of equilibrium_
> _Phosphorus- lordosis, poor growth_
> _Potassium- reduced growth and feed efficiency, anorexia, convulsions_
> _Selenium- increased mortality, muscular dystrophy, reduced growth, cataracts, anaemia_
> _Zinc- reduced growth and appetite, cataracts, high mortality, erosion of fins and skin, short body dwarfism_
> 
> *Data source: Chow & Shell (1980), Tacon (1987), Tacon (1992), NRC (1993), Jauncey (2000)
> 
> 2. *_Fish require minerals for various metabolic processes like haemoglobin synthesis and for their enzyme and hormone function.
> 
> 21 recognized elements perform essential functions in the body and are termed macro nutrients and micro or trace elements.
> 
> Macro nutrients are calcium, chlorine, magnesium, phosphorus, potassium, sodium and sulphur. They are required in higher levels.
> 
> Micro/Trace elements are chromium, cobalt, copper, fluorine, iodine, iron, manganese, molybdenum, nickel, selenium, silicon, tin, vanadium and zinc. They are required in smaller quantities.
> 
> Non-availability of adequate minerals affects growth and may cause irrecoverable deficiency diseases.
> 
> If there is a history of poor growth, poor survival, low fecundity, chronic illnesses or presence of any of the more abnormal signs, nutritional disorder should be considered._
> 
> *Source:* https://www.researchgate.net/public...special_reference_to_ornamental_fish_A_review
> 
> *For more information on TDS:
> TDS
> in the Freshwater Aquarium


What about PetCo or PetSmart pre-conditioned water?
















I had high nitrate in my tank and nothing seems to lower down. I decided to clean everything in the tank including the substrate and move my betta to the new "old" tank. He is now in a little tank with this pre-conditioned water since yesterday. Today I cleaned (siphoned) the little tank and replaced about 50 % with Imagitarium freshwater. My question is, do I have to cycle the new clean, and replanted tank?

















More information on tanks and water:

5 gals. tank:
1. pH: 7.6
2. Hig Range pH: 7.4
3. Ammonia: 0 ppm
4. Nitrite: 0 ppm
5. Nitrate: 0 ppm

Small tank:
1. pH: 7.6
2. Hig Range pH: 7.8
3. Ammonia: 0 ppm
4. Nitrite: 0 ppm
5. Nitrate: between 0 and 5 ppm

Thanks a lot for any information anyone can provide.


----------



## Kaleidoscope

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Many members have turned to bottled water (Spring, distilled, purified), RO (Reverse Osmosis) systems, in-home filtration, etc. Many do so because their tap water is not fish-friendly. Keep in mind, in _most_ cases if your tap water is safe for you to drink it is generally safe for your fish.
> 
> The downside to this is only Spring water has the trace elements and minerals fish need to maintain health. The others are mineral deficient and require a product such as Seachem - Equilibrium, SALTYSHRIMP - Aquarium Mineral GH/KH+ - Minerals and Trace Elements or Osmose ReMineral+ | Dennerle.
> 
> When asked, a representative for an in-home system company replied theirs is the same as RO. His product has less than 50 TDS* (Total Dissolved Solids/Salts). On another forum an owner read his RO TDS at 20 ppm. Domestic Betta do best in 250-300 ppm; "hard water" fish like Guppies, higher. Inverts can have issues molting if TDS is above or below 250-350.
> 
> The following findings in relation to nutritional and environmental deficiencies from lack of minerals and trace elements are from two scientific studies.
> 
> *1.*_ Deficiency signs may occur when fish are fed nutrient deficient diets or raised in a low nutrient-input culture system.
> 
> Mineral deficiencies are difficult to assess as most trace elements are obtained both from the dietary ingredients and from the culture water.
> 
> The following deficiency signs have been reported:_
> 
> _Calcium- reduced growth, poor feed conversion and bone mineralization_
> _Copper- reduced growth, cataracts_
> _Iodine- thyroid hyperplasia (goiter)_
> _Iron- microcytic, homochronic anaemia_
> _Magnesium- reduced growth_
> _Manganese- anorexia, loss of equilibrium_
> _Phosphorus- lordosis, poor growth_
> _Potassium- reduced growth and feed efficiency, anorexia, convulsions_
> _Selenium- increased mortality, muscular dystrophy, reduced growth, cataracts, anaemia_
> _Zinc- reduced growth and appetite, cataracts, high mortality, erosion of fins and skin, short body dwarfism_
> 
> *Data source: Chow & Shell (1980), Tacon (1987), Tacon (1992), NRC (1993), Jauncey (2000)
> 
> 2. *_Fish require minerals for various metabolic processes like haemoglobin synthesis and for their enzyme and hormone function.
> 
> 21 recognized elements perform essential functions in the body and are termed macro nutrients and micro or trace elements.
> 
> Macro nutrients are calcium, chlorine, magnesium, phosphorus, potassium, sodium and sulphur. They are required in higher levels.
> 
> Micro/Trace elements are chromium, cobalt, copper, fluorine, iodine, iron, manganese, molybdenum, nickel, selenium, silicon, tin, vanadium and zinc. They are required in smaller quantities.
> 
> Non-availability of adequate minerals affects growth and may cause irrecoverable deficiency diseases.
> 
> If there is a history of poor growth, poor survival, low fecundity, chronic illnesses or presence of any of the more abnormal signs, nutritional disorder should be considered._
> 
> *Source:* https://www.researchgate.net/public...special_reference_to_ornamental_fish_A_review
> 
> *For more information on TDS:
> TDS in the Freshwater Aquarium


Would it be dangerous in a temporary situation? A pipe under our house broke the other day and we have our water shut off until it can be repaired. I’m concerned because it’s taking longer to get done than it should be, and I need to do water changes..I’ve always used tap water and conditioned it, so I was wondering if I could pick up some water at the store to use temporarily until this pipe situation gets fixed. Is it possible to get some of those 1 gallon spring water jugs and condition it?


----------



## BettaloverSara

The pre conditioned fish water would be fine because it would still have the minerals the fish needs.


----------



## Anastasia3rd

Kaleidoscope said:


> Would it be dangerous in a temporary situation? A pipe under our house broke the other day and we have our water shut off until it can be repaired. I’m concerned because it’s taking longer to get done than it should be, and I need to do water changes..I’ve always used tap water and conditioned it, so I was wondering if I could pick up some water at the store to use temporarily until this pipe situation gets fixed. Is it possible to get some of those 1 gallon spring water jugs and condition it?


Spring water is good, I use it when starting a new tank and at monthly full tank cleanings and it seems to work well, just be sure to get spring not alkaline or purified or distilled. 

I have started just conditioning my tap water for every day use and it’s been fine too.


----------



## Kaleidoscope

Anastasia3rd said:


> Spring water is good, I use it when starting a new tank and at monthly full tank cleanings and it seems to work well, just be sure to get spring not alkaline or purified or distilled.
> 
> I have started just conditioning my tap water for every day use and it’s been fine too.


Oh ok, do you add conditioner to the spring water, or can it be used as-is? Thank you for the response 🙂


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I've read you don't need to use conditioner. I would only because I'm cautious and it doesn't harm anything to use.


----------



## Anastasia3rd

I don’t usually add conditioner to my spring water. I have tetra stress coat conditioner, so occasionally I’ll add it for the stress coat feature but not because omit needs to be purified.


----------

